# Best way to show your processed pics on a Mac



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

Love my Mac but still have to discover lots  Mac OS X Lion here.

Once I export a bunch of my processed pics, what is the best way to show to a customer / friend ?

The cover flow mode of the Finder is not large enough.

Ideally I'd love to show the pics in a full screen either in their original size or if larger than my screen 2560x1440 resized to it.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 20, 2012)

Preview has a full screen slideshow view.


----------



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

DOH !  Shift-Cmd-F ... feel very dumb  Thanks so much ! Now next would be having captions and music, right ? 
Take care


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I very often use the Quick Look 
(from the finder just select all the images you want to show and press the space bar - it works for sounds, video and almost anything you want)
Ciao!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 20, 2012)

rjalex said:


> ...Now next would be having captions and music, right ?
> Take care


Have you by chance check out the LR Slideshow module?  Images, Captions and Soundtrack. Not a novel concept. Saveit as MPEG4 and you can play it on the big screen (AppleTV, GoogleTV)


----------



## rjalex (Apr 20, 2012)

Arigato Karayuschij-san !  Another great Mac-Tip ....

Hey Cletus, tried the Slideshow module a few times but for reasons I cannot explain well I don't find easy enough to use (yes I can produce stuff but it's not a result I like and not for lack of the product but more probably for my ignorance in it).

Thanks all


----------



## Karayuschij (Apr 21, 2012)

rjalex said:


> Arigato Karayuschij-san !  Another great Mac-Tip ....



*Di niente rjalex, tutto il piacere è mio 
*Your welcome, all the pleasure is mine


----------



## rjalex (Apr 23, 2012)

Ви говорите по-італійський дуже добре! Вітаємо!


----------

